# Tillamook  Pepper Jack Cheese Qview



## redheelerdog (Oct 30, 2016)

Here is 10lbs of Tillamook Pepper Jack going in the MES, some apple and pitmasters choice pellets in the AMZNPS.













PPJ1.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 30, 2016


















PPJ2.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 30, 2016


















PPJ3.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 30, 2016


















PPJ4.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 30, 2016


















PPJ5.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 30, 2016


----------



## sigmo (Oct 31, 2016)

That looks excellent. 

I have never done any pepper jack, but it sounds like it would be fantastic.

I have some cheddar and some string cheese in the fridge right now that I smoked on the 17th.  I can't wait to break into some of it.

Keep us informed.


----------



## b-one (Oct 31, 2016)

Looks great, first cheese I did was with Pitmaster blend liked it a lot. Next batch used the corn cob and smoked for a extra hour didn't care for it but I'll try some more soon and maybe do a mailbox mod sometime.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 31, 2016)

Smoked Tillamook Pepper Jack is our favorite!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 1, 2016)

WOOHOO!

Nice color on that cheese John!

I bet it's going to be good!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 1, 2016)

RHD, YUMMY!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 1, 2016)

Looks awesome John !  Thumbs Up   You've reminded me I need to get some going !


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 1, 2016)

Sigmo said:


> That looks excellent.
> 
> I have never done any pepper jack, but it sounds like it would be fantastic.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sigmo, ooohhhh man, you've got to try some Pepper Jack, it is unbelievable good.


b-one said:


> Looks great, first cheese I did was with Pitmaster blend liked it a lot. Next batch used the corn cob and smoked for a extra hour didn't care for it but I'll try some more soon and maybe do a mailbox mod sometime.


This is going with a mailbox and I have never had a bad batch. Thanks B-one!


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Smoked Tillamook Pepper Jack is our favorite!





SmokinAl said:


> WOOHOO!
> 
> Nice color on that cheese John!
> 
> ...


Thanks Al, I love the PJ


CrazyMoon said:


> RHD, YUMMY!


Thanks CM!


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks awesome John !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crank that batch up WHB! Perfect weather here. Thanks

Got it all vac packed up tonight and in the fridge.













PPJ6.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 1, 2016


----------



## smoken dave (Nov 1, 2016)

Great colors! How long did you smoke it for?


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 3, 2016)

Smoken Dave said:


> Great colors! How long did you smoke it for?


Hi Dave, I smoked it total time of around 12-14hrs - 3 different smokes with overnight rests in-between.


----------



## smoken dave (Nov 3, 2016)

What would you suggest as a maximum temperature?


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 3, 2016)

Smoken Dave said:


> What would you suggest as a maximum temperature?


Dave,

About 90F or less, it is easy if you have a AMZNPS and a setup like a mailbox mod. Or, if you live some place cool.

Mr. T has blessed us with the most awesome "How To" for cheese making here:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view

Have fun and post some pics of that cheese you smoke!


----------



## smoken dave (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks a tun! I will be finished building my smokehouse this weekend. After break in, I will be ready.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 3, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> Smoken Dave said:
> 
> 
> > Great colors! How long did you smoke it for?
> ...



Wow that is a long time. I normally do 4-6 hrs max for the whole 2.5lb block then seal for 2-4 weeks before slicing into portions. 

When you do it for 12 hours is it super strong?


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 3, 2016)

TBS & Its the most awesome cheese you've ever eaten...













Cheese8.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 3, 2016


----------



## tropics (Nov 4, 2016)

John That looks great,we do not have that brand anywere near me.Nice job

Richie


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 4, 2016)

The Tillamook pepper jack is already good, you just made it great!

My bride goes to OR a few times a year and brings some back for me from the factory.


----------



## smokin jay (Nov 4, 2016)

Looks delicious!


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 4, 2016)

tropics said:


> John That looks great,we do not have that brand anywere near me.Nice job
> 
> Richie


Thanks! Yep Richie, its a West Coast creamery, they make phenomenal cheese.


CrankyBuzzard said:


> The Tillamook pepper jack is already good, you just made it great!
> 
> My bride goes to OR a few times a year and brings some back for me from the factory.


Thanks Charlie. Tillamook is the best in my book!


Smokin Jay said:


> Looks delicious!


 Thanks Jay


----------

